# TR - Revelstoke, BC



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

*moar pics*

on the way up



















yours truly at the top










looking down into north and greely bowls










looking south










looking northwest










looking at what i'm about to ride through



















and some glades off the ripper chair


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

pillows from heaven!










a sick drop










best sushi in town!










thank you Revi!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks pretty awesome! A good buddy just got back from Revy and Roger's Pass. He had a blast, that is for sure. 

One thing, if you resize your pics to 680x480, they are a lot easier to view on the forum.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Pictures look amazing and I cant wait to ride revi in 2012. 

A couple of quick question though if you don't mind? 

I'm also located in Southern Ontario and a few friends and I are planning to go to Revi in Feb 2012. 
If you don't mind me asking, where did you stay and how or where did you book your trip from? 

If you rather PM me thats cool as I don't want to clutter your TR here. 

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Free_Rider said:


> a few friends and I are planning to go to Revi in Feb 2012.
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you stay and how or where did you book your trip from?
> 
> If you rather PM me thats cool as I don't want to clutter your TR here.


Could you add me to any info you're putting out?

Revi is my group's choice of destination next year. Love to hear some logitistics details, particularly about slope-side accomodations!


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

in brief the logistics getting to Revelstoke are pretty simple

knowledge from our last trip out there pointed us to booking during early/mid february as the snow was primo during that period. (however with La Nina this year almost any week or month during the season was killer!)

I put the word out to my crew late summer that we were going to head back to Revi during that time and told everyone to start saving their pennies.

We independently booked our flights via westjet flying from Toronto to Kelowna. (about $500 each return)
For the 3hrs drive north we booked a chevy express van from National. (worked out to about $100 each, rental and gas incl.)

And with respects to the hotel, we directly booked with RMR to stay at the foot of the mountain in the newly constructed Nelson lodge (top notch 5 star, steps to the gondola from our rooms, not cheap, but worth every penny). 

Alternatively, there are several hotel/motels in the town of Revi you can stay at for WAY cheaper (The Sandman, Motel 8, etc.), Only draw back is the 15min drive to the hill each day (and when you've got a crew of 7 to 10 it's not always easy getting everyone up at the crack of dawn after drinking and playing cards into the wee hours of the morning).

Lift ticket wise, going into the fall the resort has deals online. I bought the 6 day pass for the price of 4 days i think (or something like that, saved about $100 overall).

hit me up with other questions if you have them, you'll jog my memory ; )

and here's a little thing i'm working on to wet the appetite (first year "trying" to use a helmet cam)

YouTube - separate reality


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Hah, that 'sick drop' is so crappy... it's got a "scooped out" flat landing. Conditions are usually a lot better than how it looks in your pics, but coming from ON I'm sure it was ridiculously amazing  
Just giving you the gears a bit, but it looks like you had a blast and I'm stoked you enjoyed Revy - it's the best.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

when i went with some buddies we stayed at swiss chalet motel(?) it seemed to be the cheapest around then if you're looking for cheap and it wasn't too shabby... free breakfast every morning too


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

I love kawakubo and emos


----------



## BlackTusk (Sep 1, 2011)

loooks sooo nice!!! i love the snow covered trees


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead but:

Are those hikes closed only to riders with beacons and Avy gear? or is that area usually patrolled/controlled by the mountain staff?

I've looked at the trail maps, and the whole north side looks epic. I'm assuming that's all accessible? Isn't there also a lift on the north side?

Thanks!


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

REvy is the only resort i've ever been to that had a sign right when you get off the gondola that says how many people have spent the night in the woods. This can be the same with any resort but Revy's whole appeal going off the beaten path so if I were you i'd definitely get some avy gear. This happened last year there 2 Ont. skiers plunge to deaths near B.C. resort - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

If you don't have backcountry experience (and the gear to go with it) then don't even consider hiking out of bounds there. If you do have both, then of course adhere to avy conditions and talk to the locals/patrollers about options. Lots of people get lost/die there.
-- Edit --
Note about above CBC article about 2 skier deaths at RMR... They followed tracks out of bounds without knowing where they were going, then crossed a rope, and also past large signs reading "Last chance, life threatening terrain below, turn around" (or something along those lines). It was below the base of the ripper chair.
Also a lot of people getting stuck in the Montana Creek drainage as well, below the cat ski area. A long cold night if you're lucky... most requiring heli-rescue out.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I think you misunderstood me guys.

we aren't planning on going out of bounds. My question is with regards to the North Side of the mountain.
Based on the pictures the OP posted, the hike to the top is still in bounds, but cautions Avy. Is this still considered in-bounds? In Fernie that was the case. Specifically hiking up to the peak. 
We're not going out into backcountry or anything of the like.

I guess what I'm asking is: Do the in-bound hikes require Avy gear? Is it recommended?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes the area you are referring to (all of North Bowl) is in-bounds and does not require avy gear. Usually after a big storm it will be closed temporarily until patrol can clear it (bomb it) to ensure it is safe. Sub-peak (straight above the Stoke Chair) is about a 15 minute hike. If you dip into Greeley bowl, by the time you get back to the Stoke you've had a pretty long run (an hour?). So no avy gear required for anything in-bounds, but it can never be a bad idea. I know a bunch of guys that wear it all the time, mainly for when they decide to dip out of bounds during the day, but also for in-bounds safety. I have seen a couple 'smaller' slides in North Bowl - one after a 10cm snow report which with wind brought 100+cm into the bowls overnight...
Don't forget that some of the best lift-accessed terrain at RMR is on Mid-Mountain. (Conifers of Gnarlia, Critical Path Glades). Some cliffs, best glades on the hill, and pillows galore.
You can also ask a local to show you the Ninja Traverse, to get back from the Cat Ski area easily. It used to be a tight advanced bushwack for a few KMs but they've cleared it out so much now that we just call it the Sumo Traverse instead  - which kind of sucks because it allows lower level riders through and more traffic in general in the cat ski. Once again, Cat Ski area is out of bounds and requires backcountry knowledge/gear.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

chupacabraman said:


> Yes the area you are referring to (all of North Bowl) is in-bounds and does not require avy gear. Usually after a big storm it will be closed temporarily until patrol can clear it (bomb it) to ensure it is safe. Sub-peak (straight above the Stoke Chair) is about a 15 minute hike. If you dip into Greeley bowl, by the time you get back to the Stoke you've had a pretty long run (an hour?). So no avy gear required for anything in-bounds, but it can never be a bad idea. I know a bunch of guys that wear it all the time, mainly for when they decide to dip out of bounds during the day, but also for in-bounds safety. I have seen a couple 'smaller' slides in North Bowl - one after a 10cm snow report which with wind brought 100+cm into the bowls overnight...
> Don't forget that some of the best lift-accessed terrain at RMR is on Mid-Mountain. (Conifers of Gnarlia, Critical Path Glades). Some cliffs, best glades on the hill, and pillows galore.
> You can also ask a local to show you the Ninja Traverse, to get back from the Cat Ski area easily. It used to be a tight advanced bushwack for a few KMs but they've cleared it out so much now that we just call it the Sumo Traverse instead  - which kind of sucks because it allows lower level riders through and more traffic in general in the cat ski. Once again, Cat Ski area is out of bounds and requires backcountry knowledge/gear.


Perfect! Thanks chupacabraman!

We won't be Cat-Skiing, the trip will be $$ as is . But your tips are appreciated. 
We're super stoked for the glades and whole north side!! I'll pass on your tips to my buddies. 

How are the conditions near end of Feb?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

romesaz said:


> How are the conditions near end of Feb?


Well like any ski hill the conditions can vary. Could be pure ice, could be deep pow, could be raining, who knows... 
That being said, it's a La Nina season and it is Revelstoke, so there is a high probability of there being plenty of pow. By late February the base will be deep and 100% of the terrain should be open (inc. lower mountain) so it's a better time to go than say early December or late April. 
Should be a sick trip; I'm sure you guys will have a ton of fun!!

Last season the town got 550cm (350cm in January alone). The snow pack got close to 2 meters! We're talking buried garages, fences, signs, etc. In town, it was actually the all-time 100-yr record for amount of snow on the ground, even more than the year where 779cm fell because there was almost no rain last year. In the alpine it was just slightly above average, with almost 1200cm.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

There's a reason all the house roofs in Rev are peaked and made of tin.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

so true /\ , wish our van had a peaked roof, LOL!
(We left it in the revi parking lot for the week and it got buried)

just booked our flights for this season, arriving Feb 5th. (Chupa, would love to hookup for some beers if you're around)


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

brownSnow said:


> so true /\ , wish our van had a peaked roof, LOL!
> (We left it in the revi parking lot for the week and it got buried)
> 
> just booked our flights for this season, arriving Feb 5th. (Chupa, would love to hookup for some beers if you're around)


I think he said in another thread that he'll be out in Quebec this season.
Did you book through an agency?
We flew to Fernie last year through SkiCan, and I'm in the stages of getting stuff figured out for KH this year through them too. 
Revy was our first choice, but at 400-500$ more, we're inclined to check out KH first.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

romesaz said:


> I think he said in another thread that he'll be out in Quebec this season.
> Did you book through an agency?
> We flew to Fernie last year through SkiCan, and I'm in the stages of getting stuff figured out for KH this year through them too.
> Revy was our first choice, but at 400-500$ more, we're inclined to check out KH first.



no, we always book on our own. 

Flying to Kelowna (Westjet had a big sale last week, 25% off all flights). Staying on the cheap end of things at Super8 (last year we stayed at the Nelson lodge. it's top notch, but wicked expensive).

With the new bowl access at KH it was definitely on our radar, however Revi is like mecca, so we're heading back there this season.

what's skican charging for a week at Revi vs KH?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

brownSnow said:


> no, we always book on our own.
> 
> Flying to Kelowna (Westjet had a big sale last week, 25% off all flights). Staying on the cheap end of things at Super8 (last year we stayed at the Nelson lodge. it's top notch, but wicked expensive).
> 
> ...


We were quoted about 1700 + change for Revi, and about 1300 for KH for Feb 18-25.
The reason why I figured we're better off booking through'em is that it's less hassle than organizing everything for individual members. 3 of us are from from Toronto, 1 from Seattle. Also, staying at a Super8 means we have to rely on buying food and drink out. Whereas at the resort with a full kitchen, I can always cook something up and save us about 75% of the food costs at least for breakfast and a few other meals. This'll add up over the course of a week.

When we were at Fernie, we'd pickup some breakfast groceries for say 30-40 bucks, and that would feed 6 people for 2 mornings. That's hard to beat given that even cheap breakfast's will run you 5 bucks minimum. Finding that at a resort for "unlimited bacon/sausage/egg/hashbrowns" is REAL hard.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

romesaz said:


> We were quoted about 1700 + change for Revi, and about 1300 for KH for Feb 18-25.


Wow, you should really go the private deal route. I looked into Skican last year and found it pretty pricey. I just got a KH chalet that sleeps 15 for $2300/week.

That said, Skican is convenient, one-stop shopping and Revy is more expensive and limited accommodation-wise


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Bones said:


> Wow, you should really go the private deal route. I looked into Skican last year and found it pretty pricey. I just got a KH chalet that sleeps 15 for $2300/week.
> 
> That said, Skican is convenient, one-stop shopping and Revy is more expensive and limited accommodation-wise


well yea, but keep in mind flights and such.
I was looking for stuff around WA area; Crystal/Baker and it's possible to squeeze it for about 1300/person
but we couldnt even find a rental car that'll fit 4 people + gear. 
And the whole hassle or making sure everything is booked etc. 
This is only our 2nd such trip, so the more we do it, the more easier it'll become to organize these things. 

But I agree, doing private is def cheaper. It's just...is it worth the say... 30-40 bucks saved per person in such a case, when it could be effort less for that small price difference.
Anyways, this is just 1 example. I'm sure there are outliers.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

romesaz said:


> well yea, but keep in mind flights and such.


I hear you.

We come from the East Coast.

Flights are $600 each
This year, our chalet is $245 each
Rental cars are $100 each (we rent 2 mid-size with a free upgrade to full size and a cargo van for 10ppl)
Gas is about $40-60 each
Hit Costco for all our food and lift tickets. $100 each for food, $50 per day for tickets.

About $1350 each for a week, slope-side with hot tub, individual beds and tickets.

The ability to cook and eat all your meals, including lunch, at your chalet is a huge convenience and savings. Also nice not to have to wait in the parking lot at the end of the day for the rest of your group.

Most of us have enough points to fly for free. We've just found that, even without flights, Skican can't touch the accommodation deals you can find on "for rent by owner" sites. It's not that the prices are much different, it's what you get for the $$. Last year we got a $2.5million, 4000sq ft slope-side chalet for the same price as 2 hotel rooms and that was the owner's normal price. 

Check out vrbo.com

BTW Skican provides one standard price rental mini-van for every 4 people, no racks. Their flights are standard prices on Westjet flights. Their lift ticket prices are the same price as the multi-day pass at the hill. Their accommodation options are generally the corporate rate at the resort's "official" hotel. They do, however, package it all up for you.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Free shuttle bus in Revy to goes through town and up to the hill all day :thumbsup:
Yeah, I'm in Quebec for this season. Thanks for the offer though, hopefully another time :thumbsup:


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

romesaz said:


> We were quoted about 1700 + change for Revi, and about 1300 for KH for Feb 18-25.
> The reason why I figured we're better off booking through'em is that it's less hassle than organizing everything for individual members. 3 of us are from from Toronto, 1 from Seattle. Also, staying at a Super8 means we have to rely on buying food and drink out. Whereas at the resort with a full kitchen, I can always cook something up and save us about 75% of the food costs at least for breakfast and a few other meals. This'll add up over the course of a week.
> 
> When we were at Fernie, we'd pickup some breakfast groceries for say 30-40 bucks, and that would feed 6 people for 2 mornings. That's hard to beat given that even cheap breakfast's will run you 5 bucks minimum. Finding that at a resort for "unlimited bacon/sausage/egg/hashbrowns" is REAL hard.



wow! not cheap at all.

cost compare for us this year. 
Nelson lodge for a week $3,000+ (room with 1 queen bed) , Super8 in town , $686. - no contest + timmies is right across the parking lot.

now obviously the 2 are hard to compare, the nelson is absolutely stunning and top notch. We rented the largest suite they had last year and it should have cost us $8000 for the week (yes, 8 thousand!), but it was baller all the way!

the kitchen, like you, we were all gung ho to make our own meals, but in the end used it mostly for breakfast and a couple dinners. Made lunches and brought them in our packs.


----------

